# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  گذاشتن پسورد روی فایل های script در sql server

## JaVa

سلام و....


دوستان چگونه می تونیم روی فایل های script پسورد بزاریم ؟؟


با تشکر.8

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
برای فایل Script امکان رمز گذاری نیست.
چون یک فایل متنی بیشتر نیست. ولی شما میتوانید با روشهای دیگه جلوی اینکارو بگیرید. مثلا کد تولید شده رو در برنامه استفاده کنید و داخل برنامه رمزنگاری کنید که نشه فهمید.
یا اینکه کد مربوطه رو داخل یک SP بنویسید و اونو Encrypt کنید.

----------


## mbf5923

سلام
دوستان این یک مشکل بزرگ شده برای برنامخه نویسانی که از sql server استفاده میکنند
اگه بخواهیم یوزر یا همون خریدار نرم افزار ما نتونه محتویات دیتابیس ما رو ببینه باید چه کاری انجام بدیم؟
دیتا بیس هایی هستند که محتوای درون آنها برای برنامه نویس بسیار مهمه و کاربر نباید بتونه اون ها رو ببینه
ار دوستان کسی هست که یه راه جامع و صحصح پیشنهاد بده؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

دوست عزیز سوال شما ربطی به سوال ایجاد کننده تاپیک نداره.
درمورد سوال شما با Encrypt کردن خیلی راحت به مقصود میرسید.
سوال دوست ما این هست که اگر از دیتابیس یک Script تهیه کردیم که یک فایل متنی هست چطوری رمزنگاری کنیم که کسی نتونه باز کنه که عرض کردم امکانش نیست و راه حلهای اونو ارائه دادم

----------


## mbf5923

با تشکر
میشه این Encrypt رو توضیح بدین؟یا تاپیک جداگانه بزنم؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

در این مورد بارها توضیح داده شده ، لطفا قبل از ایجاد تاپیک جستجو بفرمائید.

----------


## hyhy7766

دوست عزیز میت.نید هز with Encryption در پروسیجرهاٰویوها و فانکشنها استفاده کنید

----------

